# Alte Teichanlage



## Effes (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

zuerst mal zu mir, ich heiße Felix. bin 30 Jahre alt und habe Ende letztes Jahr zusammen mit 3 Kumpels den Kaufvertrag für eine kleine Teichanlage im Fränkischen unterschrieben.
Das Gelände liegt am Oberlauf eines Flusses, der in diesem Bereich lediglich 2-3m breit ist. Gespeist werden die Teiche also durch Grundwasser, hinzu kommt eine kleine Quelle. Im Herbst wurden die Teiche durch diese mit ~ 15L/min gespeist, wie es im Hochsommer aussieht, wissen wir leider nicht.
Aktuell handelt es sich um 3 Teiche einer alten Karpfenzucht, welche wir nun miteinander verbinden möchten, wodurch eine Wasserfläche von rund 8000qm entstehen sollte. Die aktuelle Gewässertiefe beträgt 80-180cm. Eine Voranfrage beim Wasserrechtsamt hat stattgefunden und nächste Woche sollen die Anträge dann auch eingereicht werden.

Nun ist natürlich die Frage, wie die Teiche angelegt werden und mit was später besetzt wird. Es soll hier weniger um die eigenen Vorlieben, sondern mehr um einen naturnahen Besatz gehen, welcher sich nach Möglichkeit selbst erhalten sollte. Ein Zufüttern wird nicht angestrebt, allerdings auch nicht ausgeschlossen.

Bisherige Überlegungen:
Teiche Ablassen und sämtlichen Bewuchs entfernen, Schlamm Ausbaggern, Seen miteinander verbinden, neu entstandene Ufer abfangen und die Ufer teilweise passend bepflanzen, Flussbausteine am Ufer einbringen, 2 alte Mönche entfernen, Flachwasserzone einbringen (welche Tiefe? Abgestuft in 20, 40, 60, 80cm und jeweils ~150qm?), Erstellen von Gumpen (sinnvoll?).

Als Besatz war meine bisherige Vorstelleung:
Schleien, Zander, Futterfische, Teichmuscheln, Edelkrebse
Natürlich macht man sich auch über alles mögliche andere Gedanken, wie zB Aal, Hecht und Forelle, ich denke jedoch, dass diese weniger in den Teich passen werden.

Hauptfragen sind:
- Ist das Vorgehen so richtig, gibt es Verbesserungsvorschläge?
- Passt der Besatz und wenn ja - wie viel jeweils?

So, wie ihr merkt haben wir keinerlei Erfahrung, gehen aber auch nicht ganz so illusorisch an die Sache heran (hoffen wir zumindest) und lassen uns gerne aufzeigen, in welchen Bereichen wir falsch vorgehen.

Viele Grüße
Felix


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Januar 2021)

Moin,

wollt ihr die Fische züchten zur Vermarktung bspw - oder soll "nur" ein rel. natürliches Biotop entstehen ohne "Ernteabsicht" ?

R.S.


----------



## Effes (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo Rheinspezie, das Gelände, insgesamt 17.000qm, soll zu reinen Erholungszwecken dienen und so naturnah wie möglich sein. Aus den Teichen soll natürlich auch mal was entnommen werden, aber rein für den Eigengebrauch.


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Januar 2021)

Hallo Felix, 

mach doch mal ein paar Bilder von der Anlage und erstelle eine Grafik oder Zeichnung, wie es mal aussehen soll... 
Mit dem Schlamm entfernen, ist schonmal ein guter Anfang! 

Ich war früher schon oft in der fränkischen Schweiz, alles was ich da bisher an Fischteichen oder - anlagen gesehen habe, hatten mit Forellen zu tun... 
Die wurden teilweise an Privatkunden als auch an die Gastronomie verkauft. Wenn ihr nach der Schlammentfernung einen kiesigen Grund plant, sollte dieser auch mit tiefen Gumpen und Kolken "modelliert" und mit UW-Pflanzen (in Kübeln) bepflanzt werden. 
Bevor Futterfische wie Elritzen, Moderlieschen, Weißfische usw. eingesetzt werden, erstmal Wasserflöhe und Bachflohkrebse als Nahrungsgrundlage besetzen, diese sollten sich 1 Jahr vermehren. Bis dahin wißt ihr auch, wie die natürliche Wasserversorgung im Sommer funktioniert und wie hoch da die maximalen Wasserstandsschwankungen sind!  Also, bis dahin nichts überstürzen mit Fischbesatz!


----------



## Effes (23. Januar 2021)

Wie gesagt, ein Überstürzen ist nicht geplant, das Gelände soll auch rein zur Erholung dienen, nicht ausschließlich zum Angeln. Da mehr als ausreichend Arbeit vorhanden ist, weiß auch jeder, dass wir dieses Jahr dort noch keine Angel reinhängen werden ;-)
Aber selbstverständlich wollen wir auch bei der Planung so viele Fehler wie möglich vermeiden und deshalb macht es sicherlich Sinn, sich bereits über die spätere Nutzung und somit die Erstellung passender Laichmöglichkeiten Gedanken zu machen.

Drumherum ist alles flach, mit viel Kies rechne ich nicht, es wurde in den 70er als reine Karpfenzucht angelegt.


Anbei 2 Bilder, mit dem SUP habe ich auf dem noch bestehenden Teich die Schlammschicht ermittelt- die noch verfügbare Wassertiefe liegt bei noch 30-70cm, sprich sehr ernüchternd. Deshalb bleibt wohl auch nur das Ausbaggern, va da wir so oder so einen Bagger benötigen werden.
Dann noch eine Übersicht via GoogleMaps, der Wassereinlauf befindet sich unten rechts in dem Bild. 
Genauere Pläne wie es werden soll gibt es im Laufe der nächsten Woche, wenn die Anträge soweit fertig sind.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## Effes (23. Januar 2021)

Wir haben die Teiche gekauft. Tatsächlich soll das Miteinander im Vordergrund stehen und nicht das reine Angeln, tatsächlich habe - stand jetzt - lediglich ich einen Angelschein. Ein zweiter wurde dank Corona abgesagt. Aber auch die beiden anderen sind für die Teiche zu begeistern und dem Angeln nicht abgeneigt ;-)


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. Januar 2021)

Interessante Bilder, Bankside! Die veranschaulichen, wieviel Arbeit in so einem Teichprojekt eigentlich steckt und welchen Aufwand es erfordert, so eins in einen Fischgerechten Zustand zu bringen! 

Felix: Ich würde erstmal 2 Teiche verbinden und den 3. als Reserve belassen, evtl. als Aufzuchtbecken für Futterfische und Krebse oder ganz einfach nur als Wasserreservoir für niederschlagsarme Zeiten... Auf jeden Fall hat eure Anlage Potenzial und es läßt sich was schönes daraus bauen! 

Wichtig wäre,  auch Teich- und Malermuscheln mit Bitterlingen einzubringen, evtl. auch Schlammschnecken. 
Das habe ich bei meinem Miniteich gemacht, allerdings erst, als die Bepflanzungen abgeschlossen waren. Wollte dann  (vor der Flutung) noch einen kleinen Steg bauen, habe aber die Pfähle falsch gesetzt, so daß ich keine Balken und Bretter in einer Flucht anbringen konnte.

Wichtig auch der Überlauf, das die Anlage bei zuviel Regen nicht überschwemmt wird.  Da ich auch in Mittelfranken zuhause bin, kann ich dir /euch evtl. vor Ort oder in eurer Runde noch einige Tips zu Pflanzen und zur Neu- bzw. Umgestaltung geben, da ich aus dem Garten- und Landschaftsbau komme. 

Bei Interesse einfach ne PN schreiben!

Viele Grüße, 

Michael


----------



## Tobias85 (23. Januar 2021)

Ich kann zwar nicht mit Tipps helfen, aber ich möchte trotzdem erwähnen, dass ich euren Ansatz sehr lobenswert finde. Oft werden solche Gewässer ja einfach nur den anglerischen Vorlieben entsprechend besetzt wie eine Art privater Forellen/Karpfen/XYZ-Puff. Dass ihr den Fokus eher auf einem naturnahen Gewässer legt gefällt mir sehr gut und ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn wir in den nächsten Jahren das eine oder andere Update hier im Thread lesen dürfen.


----------



## Effes (23. Januar 2021)

Dass da einiges an Arbeit drin steckt ist gewiss, glücklicherweise haben wir aber auch bereits einen Garten- und Landschaftsbauer als Bekannten, der uns unterstützen wird. Auf solch eine Hilfe sind wir auch angewiesen, da wir zwar gewillt sind, es uns aber schlicht an Erfahrung fehlt.

Die Idee alle Teiche miteinander zu verbinden rührt in meiner Annahme, dass ein größerer Teich sich leichter selbst reguliert und wir ihn naturnaher so gestalten können, dass sich zB auch ein Zanderbestand selbsterhalten kann. 
Außerdem könnte man somit einer naturnahe Uferlinie deutlich einfacher ermöglichen, wodurch meiner Meinung ebenfalls das Gelände aufgewertet wird.

Eine Fotodokumentation ist geplant, auch eine Drohne habe ich hierfür bereits bestellt.
Auch plane ich, hier den kompletten Verlauf zu posten. Da ich mir hierdurch auch immer wieder  Anregungen erhoffe, bin ich diesbezüglich auch recht optimistisch gestimmt. Erst recht, nach dem ich mir soeben den kompletten Verlauf des Kuhwiesenteichs angeschaut habe.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)

....


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Dass wir das Gelände abgrenzen (vermutlich mit einer Hecke) ist klar, Schilder müssen natürlich auch aufgestellt werden und ein paar Wildkameras um das Ganze zu überwachen.

Die Überlegung die Teiche so zu belassen hatten wir natürlich auch, allerdings ist bei einem der Mönch defekt, sprich er hat nur einen Ablauf wenn wir ihn mit einem anderen Teich verbinden oder aber wir machen den Ablauf neu, das wäre bei dem Teich dann aber auch sehr viel Arbeit.
Außerdem möchten wir, wie erwähnt, einen möglichst naturnahen Teich und einen reinen Forellenteich, einen für Zander und einen für Weißfisch klingt für mich dann doch eher wieder nach Forellenp*ff- auf eine Fortpflanzung muss man da dann eh nicht hoffen.

Eine Insel haben wir eh geplant, beim Verbinden lässt sich das ja sehr leicht umsetzen. Wir hoffen schwer, dass der Antrag durchgeht, letzten Endes verbessern wir die Anlage ja auch in jeder Hinsicht. Wir lassen nicht jedes Jahr alles ab und schonen somit den Bach nebenan, füttern nicht mehr zu, was dem Bach auch hilft, wollen ein Biotop schaffen, inkl. der Möglichkeit für andere Lebewesen, sich dauerhaft anzusiedeln, anstatt jährlich ausgespült zu werden, was ebenfalls besser sein sollte als eine Karpfenzucht und die Wasserfläche wird im Vergleich zu jetzt ja auch nicht dramatisch erhöht.

Weshalb glaubst du, dass wir Probleme mit den Schleien bekommen? Dass man im Voraus nicht 100prozentig sagen kann ob es klappt glaube ich sofort, aber ich war bisher schon der Annahme, dass das klappen sollte. Was wäre denn dein Alternativvorschlag?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Auf dem eigenen Privatgrundstück, welches als solches sogar gekennzeichnet ist und nicht den Eindruck erweckt, öffentlich zu sein, kann man filmen was man will. Und man kann die Daten sogar gerichtlich verwenden. Ich habe hiermit auch ab und zu beruflich zu tun- wir sind zwar in Deutschland, aber eine Wildkamera darf man auf dem eigenen Grundstück trotzdem ohne 10 Hinweisschilder, Blinklicht und zu unterschreibender Datenschutzbedingungen beim Zugang des Geländes installieren. Man muss lediglich darauf achten, irrelevante Inhalte regelmäßig zu löschen.

Generell sind wir allerdings noch nicht in der Phase, in der derartige Gedanken von größter Relevanz sind, aktuell stehen noch ein paar größere Baustellen als Hinweisschilder an ;-)


----------



## feko (24. Januar 2021)

Also was ich sagen kann ist das es sehr sinnvoll sein kann 2 Teiche zu bewirtschaften. Man ist einfach flexibler. 
Besonders wenn sie unabhängig voneinander ablassbar sind. 
Ist man gezwungen einen abzulassen hat man eine hältermöglichkeit. 
Auch um später ev einen Fehler nach zu justieren... Zb fehlt es in einem Teich an Futterfisch weil sich die Zander stark vermehrt haben könnte man sich da behelfen. 
Lg


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Januar 2021)

Nun, wenn ihr euer Gelände einzäunt, im Bodenbereich mit Kaninchen-Maschendraht, haltet ihr euch auch Schadnager wie Bisam, Nutria und auch Wildschweine von eurer Anlage fern (Achtung, auf Untergrabungsschutz achten!).

Weiter ist euer Grundstück dann eingefriedet und bei illegalem Betreten und Erwischen der betreffenden Person(en) könnt ihr Anzeigen wegen Einbruch und Hausfriedensbruch erstatten...

Gegen Fischverlust von Reihern und Cormoranen helfen bei eurer Abwesenheit eben nur über die Wasseroberfläche gespannte Netze...

Um in harten Wintern zu vermeiden, das die Fische im Eis einfrieren oder unter ihm ersticken, sollte euer Gewässer mehrere tiefe Stellen haben oder einheitlich, z. B.  3m Tiefe aufweisen.


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Wie gesagt ist unser Ziel nicht, möglichst viel Fisch zu produzieren, sondern eine möglichst naturnahe Anlage zu erschaffen. Ich schätze natürlich sämtliche Hilfestellungen die wir bekommen, aber Netze darüber spannen hat mit natürlich dann doch recht wenig zu tun.
Auch wenn wir mal 1-2 Jahre nicht viel fangen, wäre das kein Beinbruch, darum geht’s bei dem Ganzen schlicht und ergreifend nicht. 

Gegen 2 Teiche wehre ich mich nicht prinzipiell, aber schon beim Thema „Teiche ablassen“ sind wir nicht auf einer Wellenlänge. Wie gesagt, Ziel ist es, einen naturnahen Lebensraum zu erschaffen und nicht immer wieder den/mehrere Teiche abzulassen und somit vielen Tieren die Lebensgrundlage zu rauben. Sollte sich zu viel Schlamm bilden, muss man zusehen, mit Sauerstoff oder Impfungen entgegenzuwirken, aber das Ablassen soll nur der absolute Notnagel bleiben, bevor der/die Teiche komplett zu verlanden drohen.


----------



## feko (24. Januar 2021)

Manchmal ist man gezwungen abzulassen. 
Naja wirst du dann schon merken wenn der mönch undicht wird oder sich die karpfen so stark vermehren das du 2 Jahre später nur noch eine kloake hast. 
Hab da meine Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Wenn du naturnah willst bitte nur karausche,schleie, moderlieschen und bitterling besetzen. Fast jede andere Fischart zieht einen schwanz nach sich.


----------



## eiszeit (24. Januar 2021)

Ich würde als erstes Mal das Wasserrecht durchziehen.
Wie du schreibst hast du bei der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde ne Voranfrage laufen gehabt.
Nun kommt die Genehmigung mit Einschaltung der Fachbehörden -u. a. auch Wasserwirstchaftsamt ect.-.
da kommen dann einige Auflagen die es zu beachten gibt.

Bevor du deinen Bescheid nicht in Händen hast würde ich am Gelände so wenig wie möglich machen.

Was du jetzt schon kannst sind Messungen wie Sauerstoffgehalt, H2O Temperatur, Zufluß usw.,
das wird dir später beim Besatz helfen.

Wichtige Frage, war denn die alte Karpfenanlage wasserrechtlich genejmigt?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, ich bin Vorschlägen, Ratschlägen und Hinweisen auf Denkfehler meinerseits gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen, bzw. habe ja nur deshalb überhaupt hier gepostet. Allerdings werde ich bei manchen Ratschlägen den Eindruck nicht los, als ob nur geschrieben wird, was man selbst mit der Anlage machen würde, ohne darauf einzugehen, was wir vorhaben. Beispielsweise bist du der erste, der hier von Karpfen als Besatz spricht und führst diese direkt als Argument auf. Deine Hinweise nehme ich natürlich trotzdem auf und mache mir Gedanken, ob nicht doch 2 Teiche sinnvoller wären, auch wenn deine Argumentationskette nicht stimmig ist.

Nochmals: wir sind nicht einmal alles Angler, wir sind 4 Verheiratete Kumpels, 3 davon mit kleinen Kindern, die dort ein naturnahes Grundstück haben möchten, um die Freizeit zu genießen. Ein Teil des Ganzen soll auch das Angeln darstellen, eines meiner größten Hobbies, aber eine naturnahe Anlage ist uns wichtiger als ein möglichst hoher Fischertrag oder das festklammern an einer einzelnen Fischart, nur weil sie uns schmeckt oder wir sie aus sonst einem Grund mögen.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)




----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Ich würde als erstes Mal das Wasserrecht durchziehen.
> Wie du schreibst hast du bei der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde ne Voranfrage laufen gehabt.
> Nun kommt die Genehmigung mit Einschaltung der Fachbehörden -u. a. auch Wasserwirstchaftsamt ect.-.
> da kommen dann einige Auflagen die es zu beachten gibt.
> ...


Ja, die alte Karpfenanlage war genehmigt, sonst hätten wir jetzt wohl keine Chance. Dass wir vor der Genehmigung noch nicht baggern werden, ist logisch, davor geht’s rein um Rückschnitt der Bäume, Mähen, Entfernen von Unrat, etc. pp.

Wasserwerte werde ich demnächst messen, hauptsächlich um Klarheit bzgl. Schwermetallen zu erlangen. Da die Anlage vor 30 Jahren hätte entlandet werden sollen, das dann jedoch verworfen wurde, kann man sich ausrechnen, wie der aktuelle Zustand ist. Sprich anhand des aktuellen Sauerstoffgehalts würde ich noch nicht urteilen wollen.
Für ein paar Karpfen reicht es aber immerhin noch, die konnten wir schon beobachten. Ob diese bei der geringen Wassertiefe allerdings den etwas härteren Winter überstehen, kann man natürlich nicht wissen.


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> hi,
> geht bei der Belassungeher darum, dass man alternativen hat. Man kann z.b. den großen Teich ablassen und die Fische umsetzen und dann wieder zurück setzen.
> 
> Ich rate einfach mal dazu, dass ihr euch einfach mal paar paar bücher über das Thema kauft bzw. leiht.


Ich verstehe das Argument absolut und wir hatten uns die Frage auch lange gestellt und haben diese auch noch nicht final beantwortet, ein Vorteil von 2 Teichen liegt eindeutig auf der Hand. Ich habe eben die Hoffnung dass es durch passenden Besatz, eine gute Planung des Teiches und ausreichend Maßnahmen gegen Verlandung möglich ist, den Teich nicht abzulassen, oder von mir aus erst in 30-40 Jahren. Eventuell bin ich diesbezüglich aber auch etwas zu naiv- wie gesagt, deshalb bin ich ja ua hier, um mir eventuell auch Tipps bezüglich eines Besatzes in diese Richtung geben zu lassen.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## fischerheinrich (24. Januar 2021)

Moin Effes,
spannendes Projekt. Ich denke auch, dass viele hier ehr aus Sichtweise eines (ablassbaren) Karpfenteiches argumentieren bzw. dir Tipps geben.
Karpfenteiche ist ja ablassbar, um 1. den Fisch effektiv zu entnehmen und 2. den Schlamm ausbaggern / ausfrieren lassen zu können. Und der Schlamm entsteht im wesentlichen durch die hohe Anzahl an Fischen / (wühlenden) Karpfen und der hohen Zufütterung. Beides bei dir ja nicht von Belang.
Die Grundlage für die von dir gewünschte Nutzung ist aus meiner Sicht: jetzt (einmalig) den Schlamm loszuwerden, damit eine ausreichende Wassertiefe dauerhaft erreicht wird. Von daher, ihr habt ja offenbar ausreichend Platz: möglichst viel Schlamm entnehmen. Des Weiteren: die Ablassmöglichkeit / Mönch so gut sanieren / herrichten, dass er möglichst lange hält.
Dann nicht zu viel Fisch aussetzen, möglich wenig wühlende Fische (Karpfen, Brassen..), das Schilf wachsen lassen, bindet Nährstoffe und "beruhigt" das Wasser. Und wenn du es schafft, viele Bereiche über 1,5m Wassertiefe zu bekommen, wächst dir das Schilft auch nicht den ganzen Teich zu.
Schau doch mal die das entsprechende Formu der Teichwirtschaft, das lernst du mal die andere Seite / Sichtweise kennen / verstehen. Da gibt es auch viele Tipps hinsichtlich Bewirtschaftung und deren Wirkungen.


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Das Gras wird uns zu Beginn nicht um die Ohren sprießen, sondern das Schilf, denn das ist wirklich überall.
Anbei noch ein paar Bilder.
Dass das Ganze Geld kosten wir ist uns allen klar und dass wir da mit ein paar tausend Euro nicht wahnsinnig viel bewegen können, auch.
Eine Hoffnung ist noch, dass wir eventuell Fördergelder bekommen, dafür dass wir eine Zuchtanlage in einen ökologisch wertvollen Lebensraum verwandeln möchten. Sollte hier zB ein Rückbau der Mönche eine Auflage sein, hätte sich das Thema des Ablassens eh schon geklärt. Schaun wir einfach mal, was an Auflagen so kommt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Januar 2021)

Ich würde mich tatsächlich mal wie oben irgendwo schon von jemandem geschrieben in Richtung Karauschen, Bitterlinge+Teichmuscheln, Moderlieschen gehen, Stichlinge vielleicht noch. All die heimischen eher gefährdeten (Klein-)Fische eben. Für die Oberfläche würde ich persönlich lieber Rotfedern als Lauben besetzen, die passen für mich persönlich eher ins Konzept eines kleinen Weihers, während ich die Lauben eher in größeren Gewässern als typisch ansehen würde. Bei Karauschen solltet ihr aber vorsichtig sein, dass es sich wirklich um reinrassige Karauschen handelt und nicht um irgendwelche Giebel-Mischlinge, sonst setzen sich die Giebel irgendwann durch. Sollten in eurem Teich schon Giebel schwimmen, hat sich das mit den Karauschen allerdings sowieso erledigt.

Zu den Zandern: Eigentlich sind die hier ja gar nicht heimisch, heimische Raubfische wären Hecht, Barsch und Aal. Zum Thema Zanderbesatz gab es vor kurzem auch eine spannende Diskussion in einem Thread, wo es um Eignung der Gewässer und Überlebensraten der Satzfische ging. Ich finde den grade leider auf die Schnelle nicht, vielleicht weiß ja jemand, welchen Thread ich meine und kann ihn verlinken?


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Das meiste Schilf befindet sich nicht in den Teichen, sondern daneben. Einer der Teiche scheint undicht zu sein, weshalb wir eine recht feuchte Wiese haben, auf der das Schilf wächst. In einem der Teiche wachsen massenhaft junge Weiden, der andere war wohl mal abgelassen, es sind viele Bäume gewachsen, dann hat sich vermutlich der Ablauf verstopft, der Teich sich wieder gebildet, woraufhin die Bäume alle abgestorben sind. Man sieht, der Aufwand ist nicht gering und man muss eben auch schaun, was mit halbwegs vertretbarem Aufwand umsetzbar ist.


----------



## feko (24. Januar 2021)

In meine  Augen ist das ein eutropher sommerteich. 
Dh er neigt zur verlandung und zur Fisch Produktion.
Setzt man dort nur eine handvoll karpfen rein hat man kloake. 
Bei Schleie usw verbuttung. 
Wie oben gesagt Hecht wäre besser als Zander. 
Aber man muß immer im Hinterkopf haben das man manipulativ eingreifen muss.
Leider oftmals mehr als einem lieb ist. 
Lg


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Januar 2021)

*Aufgrund der sehr überheblichen Art & Weise des Threaderstellers wurde dieser Beitrag nachträglich von mir gelöscht.*


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Ja, das finanzielle haben wir selbstverständlich im Auge und wie bereits angesprochen, hängt diesbezüglich auch einiges davon ab, ob wir Förderungen erhalten können oder nicht. Allerdings zweifle ich stark an, dass es günstiger kommt, einen Teich nach dem anderen zu richten. Und nochmals, es sollen wenn möglich die Teiche verbunden werden, sprich 3 Jahre lang immer einen Teich zu richten, wird nicht angestrebt. Ich verstehe, dass jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen hat, was ER mit diesen Teichen anstellen würde- aber sie gehören nunmal uns ;-)
Die Idee mit Schleien und Zander ist sicherlich auch aus kulinarischen Gründen entstanden, Schleie und Hecht wäre da vermutlich sinnvoller, da muss ich Recht geben. Teichmuscheln waren ja eh angedacht, selbstverständlich werden dann auch Bitterlinge besetzt, Moderlieschen vermutlich genauso.


----------



## feko (24. Januar 2021)

Ja das weitere Vorgehen solltest du mit deinen Kumpels besprechen. 
Macht euer Ding. 
IHR habt eure Vorstellungen da braucht es wohl keine anderen Tipps


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

feko schrieb:


> Ja das weitere Vorgehen solltest du mit deinen Kumpels besprechen.
> Macht euer Ding.
> IHR habt eure Vorstellungen da braucht es wohl keine anderen Tipps


Du scheinst offensichtlich ein Problem damit zu haben, wenn man nicht sofort in Jubelschreie ausbricht, wenn du einem Ratschläge gibst.
Aber ich muss dich enttäuschen, wir benötigen Tipps und Ratschläge und erbitten diese auch, deshalb habe ich hier gepostet- schon der nächste Ratschlag deinerseits, den ich ablehnen muss. Ebenso wie den Ratschlag, die Teiche regelmäßig abzulassen aufgrund der ganzen Karpfen, da es eben bisher noch nicht einmal geplant ist, überhaupt Karpfen zu besetzen.
Beim Thema Zander/Hecht wiederum habe ich dir zugestimmt, hier muss ich mich weiter informieren und es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, dass ich vom Gedanken Zander zu besetzen abrücken muss, da ohne Hecht eine Verbuttung der Schleien droht. Für solche Tipps bin ich/sind wir auch sehr dankbar, ebenso wie über einige weitere Tipps, welche hier bereits gegeben wurden. Vielleicht hat jemand aber auch ganz andere Besatzideen und es kommt am Ende ganz anders als aktuell gedacht, das wird man sehen.


Wir werden sicherlich auch Fehler machen und am Ende hätte sicherlich auch der ein oder andere Tipp hier mehr Beachtung finden müssen, das können wir nicht ausschließen. Uns nun jedoch nahezulegen, keine Tipps mehr zu holen, ist sicherlich nicht zielführend. Sollte dir jedoch ein Großteil der Community zustimmen und meine/unsere Posts hier unerwünscht sein, können wir es selbstverständlich auch sein lassen. Über den kleinen aber feinen Like-Button kann man die Stimmungslage ja recht einfach abschätzen.


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Januar 2021)

Also, ich muss Feko hier mal in Schutz nehmen, denn er ist nach meiner Meinung noch derjenige, mit dem meisten Plan von der Materie.
Einer der hier Beratenden gibt seinen Senf eigentlich zu allem ab, ob er nun einen Plan hat oder nicht.
Zuletzt durfte man hier lesen, dass er in einem von ihm angelegten Teich, den Überhang von Kleinfischen mit Sonnenbarschen bekämpft hat.
Dazu muss man wohl nicht mehr viel sagen?
Ich sehe dies ähnlich wie Feko; Ihr habt eure eigenen Vorstellungen und werdet diese umsetzen.
Mir hat schon an deinem ersten Beitrag gefallen, dass eben keine Karpfen, wie sonst üblich, in der vorläufigen Besatzplanung auftauchen!
Auch die Idee einer Zusammenlegung der Teiche, sowie eine naturnahe "Bewirtschaftung" gefällt mir.
Des weiteren solltet ihr auch Waller, Graskarpfen und ähnlich destruktive Fischarten auslassen!
Wichtig wäre auch, wirklich Edelkrebse zu besetzten, nicht etwa Amikrebse.

Hier mal ein Thread zu einem gelungenen Besatz eines Teiches, weitestgehend naturnah, ja bis auf die unvermeidlichen Karpfen.
Dafür zumindest sehr schöne und anscheinend auch nicht viele.





						Kuhwiesenteich
					

Bei dem schmuddeligen Novemberwetter mal ein paar schöne Bilder aus dem Sommer vom Kuhwiesenteich:D  Beste Grüße Justsu




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Jürgen

P.S.: Ich habe gerade gesehen, den Thread hast du auch alleine entdeckt.


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Das meinte ich auch damit, dass hier generell einfach mal drauf losgeschrieben wird, ohne sich auch nur im Ansatz einzulesen. 
Und wie gesagt, der Hinweis zur Verbuttung der Schleien zB war auch sehr gut, da müssen wir uns definitiv Gedanken dazu machen. Auch ist es möglich, dass Feko hier jetzt auch ein bisschen was abbekommen hat, was eher manch anderen betrifft. Aber zu sagen, dass wir keine Tipps benötigen, da wir bereits unsere Vorstellungen haben, er selbst jedoch von Karpfenbesatz spricht, ohne dass das überhaupt angestrebt wird, ist eben auch nicht unbedingt zielführend. Man kann auch was überlesen oder sich schlicht nicht die Mühe gemacht haben, alles durchzulesen, auch das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Aber deshalb gleich davon anfangen, dass man keine Tipps benötigt und uns Beratungsresistenz zu unterstellen, ist sicherlich der falsche Weg.


----------



## feko (24. Januar 2021)

Alles gut Jungs... 
Arbeitet euch rein. 
Eigene Gewässer machen Spaß. 
Und kaum was ist planbar. 
Es kommt immer alles anders. 
Effes halt uns bitte weiter auf dem laufenden. 
Lg


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)




----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Wie schaut das bei dir mit dem Verbutten der Schleien aus? Prinzipiell neigen diese ja schon dazu, sind dann aber im Normalfall doch zu groß für einen Zander, der sich dann lieber über andere Kleinfische hermacht. So zumindest die Befürchtung.

Die größte Gefahr ist unserem Fall der Biber, so nehme ich zumindest an. Nicht weit weg an dem Bach kann man einen Biberbau sehen, außerdem sind einige Bäume auf unserem Grundstück angefressen.
Hunde werden am Feldweg davor öfters vorbeilaufen, aber wir werden versuchen, es durch Hecken halbwegs begrenzen zu können. Völlig wird das natürlich nicht möglich sein.
Kormorane konnte ich an den umliegenden Seen, die zahlreich vorhanden sind, bisher zum Glück nicht beobachten, auch wenn sicherlich welche vorhanden sind. Ein paar Fischreiher sind klar, aber auch das konnte ich keine Massen beobachten. Und gewisse andere Tiere, außer Fischen, sind ja auch nichts als natürlich ;-)


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)




----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Bezüglich Otter konnte ich bisher weder was beobachten, noch habe ich von anderen Teichbesitzern in der Nähe diesbezüglich etwas gehört. Dass er nicht irgendwann doch kommt, kann man natürlich nicht ausschließen.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)

Zukünftig habe ich geschrieben.... .
Haltet uns auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Chief Brolly (24. Januar 2021)

BEVOR Ihr/Du irgendetwas investiert, ist erstmal zu klären, wie der Boden in den Teichen beschaffen ist!! 

Ist er Lehm- tonhaltig und dichtet von selbst, oder ist eine ZUSÄTZLICHE Lehmschicht zur Abdichtung erforderlich? 

Das könnte man entweder durch eine simple Kernbohrung oder eine Probegrabung mit einem Sedimentanschnitt herausfinden.... 

Natürlich müssten zuerst undichte Stellen repariert werden, beim späteren Ausbaggern dann natürlich aufpassen, das eine Dichtungsschicht nicht beschädigt wird, oder ihr macht bei tieferen Ausbaggern eben eine neue...


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Januar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Jemand hat am Anfang was gegen Lauben geschrieben und er würde eher Rotfedern einsetzen. Naja, Zander lieben Lauben und die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man Futterfisch in der benötigten Größe im Teich hat für die kleinen Zander ist sehr groß ... . Das muss man allerdings im kmpl. Paket betrachten, was man noch einsetzt.


Ja, aber das habe ich auch ausdrücklich damit begründet, dass für mich Rotfedern eher typische Bewohner solcher kleinen Teiche sind. Und mich im gleichen Zuge für den Hecht entsprechend dem Konzept "Naturnaher Teich" ausgesprochen, weil der Hecht eben auch der typische, heimische Vertreter solcher Gewässer wäre.

Hier noch der zuvor angesprochene Thread zum Zanderbesatz und passenden Gewässern. Da kann @Effes sich auch ein wenig reinlesen, ich fand die Beiträge insgesamt recht interessant und erhellend.


----------



## nostradamus (24. Januar 2021)

Hi,
der Thread ist sehr bedingt geeignet! du vergleichst Birnen mit Äpfeln!

Grundsätzlich muss jeder wissen wie man die Beiträge einordnet.


----------



## Tobias85 (24. Januar 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> der Thread ist sehr bedingt geeignet! du vergleichst Birnen mit Äpfeln!
> 
> Grundsätzlich muss jeder wissen wie man die Beiträge einordnet.


Pardon, das war tatsächlich der falsche Thread, diesen hier wollte ich eigentlich verlinken. Werde das auch oben nachbessern...


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Im Großen und Ganzen muss man natürlich auch sagen, dass selbst wenn alles optimal läuft, wir vermutlich erst in 2,5 Jahren Raubfische (H1/Z1) besetzen werden, sprich bis dahin kann man den dann entstandenen Teich auch deutlich besser einschätzen. Allerdings kann man beim Anlegen der Teiche ja auch gleich in die Richtung hin arbeiten, dass es den Fischen dann auch an nichts mangelt. Aktuell sind wir da dann wohl eher beim Hecht.


----------



## BerndH (24. Januar 2021)

Hallo Effes,

Die Verlandung hängt nicht unbedingt mit dem Fischbesatz zusammen. Es ist auf deinen Bildern schwer zu erkennen, aber wenn ihr im Umkreis Äcker habt,  wird euch bei Starkregen einiges an Boden in die Weiher gespült. Es kommen auch Dünger aus der Landwirtschaft mit rein, und die wirken nicht nur bei Agrarpflanzen.

Wenn die Teiche eine Flachwasserzone (40-50 cm) haben solltet Ihr keine Probleme mit dem Kormoran bekommen. Die Fische haben dann ein Rückzugsgebiet, in das der Vogel nicht schwimmen kann bei der Jagd. In der Regel wachsen im flachen Wasser auch Wasserpflanzen. 

Wenn ihr Schilf oder sonstige Wasserpflanzen bekämpfen wollt, hilft am besten diese unter Wasser abzumähen. Wenn dies 2- 3 mal gemacht wird, treiben diese auch nicht mehr erneut an.

Zum Zander ist zu sagen, das dieser in vielen fränkischen Karpfenteichen die Sommer nicht überlebt. Wenn die Weiher zu warm werden, und der Sauerstoff sinkt gehen diese meistens ein. 
Kann in eurem Fall natürlich etwas anders sein, da ihr ja nicht so eine hohe Beatzdichte anstrebt. 
Ich würde euch aber dennoch zum Hecht raten da dieser einfach robuster ist. 

Ich würde auch entgegen eurem Plan. Die Weiher nach 2-3 Jahren einmal abzufischen um zu sehen wie sich der Besatz verhält. Nehmen zum Beispiel die Futterfische Überhand, oder laichen die Raubfische ab und bekommen dann zu wenig Futter, weil die Futterfische fehlen. 
Das kann man nicht immer von außen beurteilen. 

Die Fische entwickeln sich auch nicht in jedem Weiher gleich. Dazu braucht es Erfahrungswerte. Ich weiß das, weil ich selbst 4 Weiher habe und noch 4 vom Verein betreue.

Ich finde es aber gut, das ihr den alten Weihern wieder Leben einhauchen wollt. 
Holt euch so viel Informationen wie möglich, macht euch einen Plan, und wenn ihr die Genehmigung habt, dann los. 

Ihr werdet euren Plan im Laufe der Zeit noch mehrmals ändern, aber das ist nicht schlimm. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Effes (24. Januar 2021)

Von Äckern dürfte nicht viel eingespült werden, die Teiche werden hauptsächlich durch Grundwasser gespeist, direkt oberhalb verläuft ein Wiesengraben und ein Feldweg, von dort kann nichts kommen. Maximal der Zulauf, welcher laut Angaben aus einer Quelle unter dem Acker nebenan gespeist wird, könnte dann noch Dünger eingespült werden. 
Dass die Temperaturen zu einem Problem werden könnten, habe ich auch schon befürchtet- war allerdings der Meinung, dass Zander eher warmes bevorzugen und war der Annahme, dass das eher für ihn sprechen würde. Dann hat ein kurzes Googeln da wohl nicht ausgereicht und ich muss mich weiter einlesen- von nichts anderem bin ich ausgegangen


----------



## BerndH (24. Januar 2021)

Wir haben vom Verein einen Teich, der wird auch von ner Quelle gespeist die unter einem Acker entspringt. Früher wurden da drin Forellen gezüchtet. 
Durch die immer stärker werdende Düngung ist das nicht mehr möglich, da so viel Algen in dem Weiher wachsen. 
Wir haben jetzt am Einlauf eine schilfzone angelegt, um das Wasser für die anderen Weiher wenigstens zu filtern. 

Das funktioniert auch ganz gut, jedoch ist das Schilf bis zu 4,00 Meter hoch.


----------



## Justsu (24. Januar 2021)

Tolles Projekt, ich drück' die Daumen, dass alles klappt, wie Ihr Euch das vorstellt! Meinen "Kuhwiesenteich" hast Du ja schon entdeckt, dort sind ja alle meine noch recht jungen Erfahrungen dokumentiert

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## chef (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo, schönes Projekt. Wird allerdings zeit-,arbeits-, und finanzintensiv. Egal, ich hab auch so ein Projekt, allerdings im deutlich kleineren Rahmen, aber dafür allein. Macht immer noch Spass.
Viele der hier durchaus gutgemeinten Tips sind ähm "Quatsch", bzw nicht umsetztbar.
- ZB "Tiefenzonen" bzw "Gumpen" in einen ablassbaren Teich einbauen. 1. sammelt sich in solchen "Löchern" der ganze (Faul)Schlamm, 2 laufen diese Löcher beim Abfischen nicht leer und die Fische sammeln sich dann beim Abfischen in den Schlammlöchern. Tiefster Punkt bei einem ablassbaren Teich muss der Mönch sein!
- Hechtbesatz in kleinen ablassbaren Teichen. Hechte wachsen bei entsprechend Futter sehr schnell ab. 1. Jahr 25 - 45 cm. Und laichen dann evtl schon im 2. Jahr.
das heisst, deinen Futter und Kleinfischen gehts an den Kragen. Wenn dein Zulauf passt, sehe ich mit Zandern kein Problem.
- Ablassen der Teiche: Du solltest die Teiche auf jeden Fall min alle 3 Jahre ablassen. ES ist wirklich unglaublich wieviel Schlamm sich in dieser Zeit bilden kann. Durch Futter(-reste), Kot, Laub, Sedimentablagerung,.... Wenn du den Teich längere Zeit nicht abfischst, kann das durchaus negative Folgen haben. Faulgase, Sauerstoffmangel, mangelnde Tiefe im Winter,...

Viel Spass


----------



## Chief Brolly (25. Januar 2021)

Wie ich in meinem Beitrag Nr. 47 schon schrieb, muß erstmal geklärt werden, ob die Teiche nach dem Ausbaggern das Wasser überhaupt halten! 

Tun sie es nämlich NICHT und das Wasser versickert zum größten Teil innerhalb weniger Tage, dann sind die ganzen ungelegten Eier wegen Fischbesatz und die ganzen anderen Tips eh hinfällig...

Auch wenn der finanzielle Aufwand für diesen Gewässeraufbau das Budget der daran beteiligten weit übersteigt oder es zu sonstigen Problemen kommt, etwa gesundheitlichen!

Also, am besten erstmal abwarten, was weiter passiert... Erst dann kann sich weiter fremde Köpfe zerbrechen.


----------



## Effes (25. Januar 2021)

An finanziellen Möglichkeiten wird es hoffentlich nicht scheitern, dass hier ein hoher 5-stelliger Betrag investiert werden muss, ist uns schon bewusst. Und dass 4 30-jährige Handwerker alle gleichzeitig aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ausfallen, halte ich dann auch für eher unwahrscheinlich. Aber nett, dass du dir trotzdem Gedanken darüber machst und auch darüber, ob andere hilfsbereit sein möchten in Form von Hilfestellungen oder nicht, ich denke, das kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ohne dass du solche Kommentare verfasst. Über den reinen Wunsch dort etwas zu machen sind wir mit Kauf des Geländes denke ich hinaus.

Danke @chef das mit dem Ablassen hängt sicherlich auch von den Auflagen ab, welche wir bekommen werden und in wieweit wir ein gutes Gleichgewicht in den Teichen hinbekommen. Prinzipiell ist geplant, dem Schlamm mit Alternativen zum Ausbaggern Herr zu werden, ob das mit SchlixX oder alternativen Produkten dann funktionieren wird, muss man dann sehen. Aber davon sind wir tatsächlich noch sehr weit entfernt.
Meinst du die Zander könnten auch einer Verbuttung der Schleien ausreichend entgegenwirken? Generell muss man ja auch sagen, dass man bei dieser Gewässergröße auch als Angler dem entgegen wirken kann, oder liege ich hier falsch? Aber wie gesagt, ob Zander oder Hecht ist sicherlich eine Frage, in die wir uns weit tiefer einlesen müssen und auch erst entscheiden können, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Januar 2021)

Servus,
sehr idealistisch, aber gedanklich seid's schon viel zu weit. Ohne die erforderlichen Genehmigungen wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig mit Investitionen.
Es beginnt schon mit dem Zusammenfassen mehrerer Teiche, das wird eher selten genehmigt weil dies Auswirkungen auf umliegende Nutzungsflächen haben kann.
Am besten die Anträge stellen und abwarten was an evtl. Auflagen kommt.
 Das Bäume ausschneiden z.B. könntet ihr noch bis zum 15.03. erledigen, danach ist sowas bis min. 15.08. nicht mehr zulässig (Brut- und Aufzuchtzeit der Singvögel). Das ist nur ein Beispiel von x Vorschriften die ihr beachten müsst.
@feko oder @eiszeit meinen es nur gut wenn sie zur Vorsicht mahnen, wir leben nun mal im Land der Gesetze und Vorschriften.
Ansonsten wünsche ich Gutes Gelingen und verliert euren Idealismus nicht .


----------



## Effes (25. Januar 2021)

Vollkommen richtig, dass es noch ungewiss ist, ob das mit dem Verbinden so klappt. Wie gesagt, der Herr vom Amt war halbwegs optimistisch, der Antrag wird dann wohl auch mindestens 8 Wochen zur Bearbeitung benötigen, was mich ehrlich gesagt weniger schockt, ich empfinde das schon fast als ausgesprochen schnell.
Aber tendenziell muss man sich, bevor man etwas baut, ja erstmal überlegen, was man denn haben möchte. Und wenn das was man haben möchte, erst gar nicht möglich ist, da es nicht funktioniert (aus statischen, finanziellen, fischereilichen, klimatischen,...Gründen), muss man es ja auch gar nicht beantragen, sondern man muss eben das beantragen, was eben auch umsetzbar ist. Sprich wir sind definitiv noch weit von einem Besatz entfernt, aber wenn man eine Sache angeht, sollte man sie eben von Beginn an zu Ende denken- so zumindest meine/unsere Auffassung.


----------



## chef (25. Januar 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Danke @chef das mit dem Ablassen hängt sicherlich auch von den Auflagen ab, welche wir bekommen werden und in wieweit wir ein gutes Gleichgewicht in den Teichen hinbekommen. Prinzipiell ist geplant, dem Schlamm mit Alternativen zum Ausbaggern Herr zu werden, ob das mit SchlixX oder alternativen Produkten dann funktionieren wird, muss man dann sehen. Aber davon sind wir tatsächlich noch sehr weit entfernt.
> Meinst du die Zander könnten auch einer Verbuttung der Schleien ausreichend entgegenwirken? Generell muss man ja auch sagen, dass man bei dieser Gewässergröße auch als Angler dem entgegen wirken kann, oder liege ich hier falsch? Aber wie gesagt, ob Zander oder Hecht ist sicherlich eine Frage, in die wir uns weit tiefer einlesen müssen und auch erst entscheiden können, wenn es soweit ist.


Ein natürliches Gleichgewicht in so kleinen Gewässern, selbst bei Zusammenschluss der 3 zu einem, ist schwierig. Vor allem, wenn ihr ja dann auch manchmal etwas entnehmen wollt. Und Hechte zB kommen, genauso wie Barsche, auch ungewollt in solche Gewässer. Durch Wasservögel, das kommt durchaus öfter vor als man denkt.

Diese Fische musst du dann durch Beangeln "kurz" halten. Mach dir nicht zu grossen Kopf. Wenn die Teiche das Wasser halten, auch im Sommer ein zumindest kleiner Zulauf kommt, die Teiche am Mönch 180 cm haben, sollte da nicht viel schief gehen. Vorausgesetzt, ihr habt keinen Überbesatz an Karpfenartigen und füttert nicht zu viel. Kormoran und Otter ebenfalls ausgeklammert. 
Schau mal was die Behörden sagen, 1 grosser Teich oder 3 kleinere. Wenn du die dann soweit flott hast(dicht, ausgebaggert, voll Wasser,..) schaust weiter.
Viel Spass


----------



## nostradamus (25. Januar 2021)

Hi Chef,
der Themenstarter geht noch leicht naiv an die Sache ran, aber leider wird er/sie bald merken, wie schwer es ist einen/mehrere Teiche gut zu bewirtschaften bzw. auch die rechtliche Seite wirklich gut zu erfüllen. 
Glaube die Ernüchterung wird glaube bald auch bei ihnen ankommen. 
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber leider oft realität


----------



## Effes (26. Januar 2021)

@chef Danke sehr, die Schleie gehört natürlich zu den karpfenartigen, ein Zufüttern wird jedoch nicht angestrebt. Wir werden sicherlich ausreichend Fehler machen und ständig dazulernen, ich denke ein nicht allzu dichter Besatz und va nicht allzu viele Schleien sollten da helfen.

@nostradamus Eine rechtliche Seite gibt es nicht wirklich gut, gut, oder mittelmäßig zu erfüllen, va nicht bei einem Bauantrag. Entweder man erfüllt die Anforderungen oder nicht. Wie gesagt, dass es auch gut sein kann, dass der Antrag abgelehnt wird, ist uns bewusst. Aber bevor man solche Anträge stellt, muss man sich eben informieren, ob sie überhaupt Sinn machen würden, sprich in unserem Fall, ob ein Verbinden der Teiche überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.

Bürokratie mag ein großes Problem in Deutschland darstellen, als Selbstständiger (wie noch 2 weitere von uns) kann ich davon auch einige Geschichten erzählen, da mein Betrieb auch hauptsächlich für die Kommune und das Land arbeitet, habe ich damit ja tagtäglich zu tun und ja - es kann sehr anstrengend sein

Ein in meinen Augen viel größeres, allerdings gesellschaftliche Problem, ist Neid! Wenn jemand Erfolg hat, wird getuschelt, wenn jemand ein Projekt angeht, das man auch gerne so in etwa umsetzen würde, wird es demjenigen schlecht geredet, anstatt Hilfe zu geben. Ich habe bereits geschrieben, dass wir wissen, dass das mit dem Verbinden auch behördlich scheitern kann, aber trotzdem kommen noch solche Posts. Jeglicher unternehmerischer Geist wird sofort schlecht geredet, Mut und Tatendrang wird als Naivität abgetan.
Ich bin darüber allerdings weniger enttäuscht, das ist ja kein neues Phänomen in unserer Gesellschaft. Man muss damit leben und das Ganze ignorieren, sich eventuell dadurch sogar noch mehr motivieren lassen, so zumindest meine Meinung.
Die Frage die sich dann jedoch stellt ist, was man sich denn davon erwartet. Was hat ein Mensch davon, das Projekt immer weiter in Frage zu stellen, obwohl auch ich, wie geschrieben, meine Zweifel habe.
Möchte man uns den Mut absprechen, das Ziel weiterzuverfolgen? Unwahrscheinlich, dass das gelingt, der Kauf ist vollzogen.
Möchte man mich dazu bewegen, hier nichts mehr zum Projekt zu posten? Unwahrscheinlich, dass das das Ziel ist, denn davon lebt so ein Forum. Wahrscheinlich jedoch, dass man genau das dadurch erreicht.
Fazit: die tatsächlichen Hintergründe will ich lieber gar nicht wissen, denn die haben mit dem Forum hier vermutlich weniger zu tun.

In dem Sinne, heute werden 2 Vorschläge zum Verbinden der Teiche an den sehr hilfsbereiten Sachbearbeiter geschickt, der das verwahrloste Gelände kennt und froh ist, dass jemand dort etwas unternehmen möchte. Beide Vorschläge sehen 2 Teiche vor, hier ist der Einfluss dieses Forums eindeutig spürbar. Mal schaun, welcher mehr Potenzial hat, genehmigt zu werden. Daraufhin hoffen wir in 10-14 Wochen mit den Baggerarbeiten beginnen zu können, davor stehen Rodungsarbeiten, Rückschnitt, etc. an- an Arbeit wird es uns dort sicherlich nicht mangeln, auch wenn noch nicht gebaggert werden kann. Alleine die Arbeiten abseits der Teiche würden mehr als nur dieses Jahr füllen. Ich werde Euch vermutlich auf dem Laufenden halten, nur weil ein paar Leute laut Kreischen muss ich ja nicht das ganze Forum über einen Kamm scheren, ist ja in den meisten Foren so, dass es eben so ein paar Leute gibt...die es eben gibt  Und wem der Thread nicht gefällt, ich nötige ja niemanden, hier rein zu schauen ;-)


----------



## Skott (26. Januar 2021)

Mach bitte weiter, auch mit der Berichterstattung, ich bin sehr interessiert!
Nur mal so am Rande, ich finde die zumindest teilweise Zusammenlegung von 2 oder 3 Teichen auch sinnvoll.
Ich könnte mir denken, dass ähnlich wie bei Aquarien ein großes System (Becken) stabiler läuft als 2 kleine...


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> @chef Danke sehr, die Schleie gehört natürlich zu den karpfenartigen, ein Zufüttern wird jedoch nicht angestrebt. Wir werden sicherlich ausreichend Fehler machen und ständig dazulernen, ich denke ein nicht allzu dichter Besatz und va nicht allzu viele Schleien sollten da helfen.
> 
> @nostradamus Eine rechtliche Seite gibt es nicht wirklich gut, gut, oder mittelmäßig zu erfüllen, va nicht bei einem Bauantrag. Entweder man erfüllt die Anforderungen oder nicht. Wie gesagt, dass es auch gut sein kann, dass der Antrag abgelehnt wird, ist uns bewusst. Aber bevor man solche Anträge stellt, muss man sich eben informieren, ob sie überhaupt Sinn machen würden, sprich in unserem Fall, ob ein Verbinden der Teiche überhaupt sinnvoll wäre.
> 
> ...


Bitte berichte weiter.
Ich vervolge deinen Thread sowie auch den Kuhwiesenteich mit großer Begeisterung.

Wen ich mich nicht täusche wären das dann mit der Zusammenlegung etwas unter einem Hektar,oder?

Ich kenne hier genug Teiche mit der Größe die Einwandfrei laufen.
Auch unser Verein bewirtschaftet ein Gewässer mit ähnlicher Größe.
Mit deinen Besatzvorstellungen dürfte das gut funktionieren.

Giebel zB. wühlen nicht so im Grund wie Karpfen.
Am Naturnahesten in unseren Breitengraden wären: Giebel,Schlei,Hecht,Barsch, Rotfeder,Rotauge.evtl noch Zander.
Und Kleinfische wie Bitterling,Moderlieschen etc.
Hab auch schon von Alanden gelesen als Alternative.
Nur nicht mit Besatz übertreiben   .
Viel Spaß beim weiter planen und verwirklichen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Am Naturnahesten in unseren Breitengraden wären: *Giebel*,Schlei,Hecht,Barsch, Rotfeder,Rotauge.evtl noch Zander.


Ich werfe weiterhin die Karausche statt dem Giebel in den Ring - grade weil der Giebel sie fast überall verdrängt und sie immer seltener wird. Bei mir in der Gegend findet man sie fast nirgends mehr.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Januar 2021)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich werfe weiterhin die Karausche statt dem Giebel in den Ring - grade weil der Giebel sie fast überall verdrängt und sie immer seltener wird. Bei mir in der Gegend findet man sie fast nirgends mehr.


Wäre natürlich genauso Ok,ändert ja nichts am Grundsystem. 
Aber natürlich könnte man ne seltener gewordene Art unterstützen. 
Da geb ich dir recht.
Meine letzte Karausche hab ich vor ca. 10 Jahren in nem Stausee gefangen. 
Hier bei uns gibt's nur Giebel.


----------



## Tobias85 (26. Januar 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Meine letzte Karausche hab ich vor ca. 10 Jahren in nem Stausee gefangen.
> Hier bei uns gibt's nur Giebel.


Ich hatte in 20 Jahren noch nie eine und kenne auch nur gerüchteweise Seen, wo es angeblich vereinzelt welche geben soll - was meist wohl aber auch Giebel sein dürften.


----------



## Effes (6. Februar 2021)

Was gibt’s Neues? Nicht viel, außer dass wir die Wasserwerte mal genommen haben. Dass Phosphat und Ammonium in den Teichen in denen seit 30Jahren nichts gemacht wurde ein Problem ist, überrascht nicht, aber selbst diese Werte sind nicht katastrophal. Der Zulauf ist perfekt, aktuell sind es 120l/min, den anderen kann man nur schätzen, ich tippe auf 40l/min.
Der Winter hat auch seine positiven Seiten, man sieht immer mehr von den Teichen, da das Schilf weicht.


----------



## Effes (21. Februar 2021)

Viel Neues gibt es nicht. Gestern waren wir mal wieder an den Teichen, das Schilf weicht immer mehr und wir konnten an dem einen Teich 3 Zuläufe ausfindig machen. Heißt der 1992 genehmigte Zulauf, für welchen am Ende die Zuschüsse nicht abgerufen worden sind, ist trotzdem gebaut worden. Das ist natürlich top.
Außerdem ist das nächste Gehöft gleichzeitig auch ein Lohnunternehmen, mit ihm werden wir uns die kommenden Tage mal treffen. Evtl. lassen wir dann auch einiges machen, anstatt alles in Eigenregie zu machen.


----------



## Chief Brolly (21. Februar 2021)

Hier ist mal meine Kleinfisch-Teichanlage, Bilder sind von heute. Die beiden Gewässer sind durch einen Überlauf vom größeren Teich miteinander verbunden. 

Sind auch viele Amphibien drin: Grasfrösche, Molche und Kröten schauen auch vorbei. Seit vielen Jahren habe ich da nichts mehr gemacht und habe die Natur übernehmen lassen.


----------



## Effes (27. Februar 2021)

Die Grenzen zwischen Teich und Pfütze sind offenbar schwimmend 

Gestern war ich wieder an den Teichen und ich habe mich mit dem angesprochenen Lohnunternehmer von nebenan gesprochen. Der wollte das Grundstück sogar schon selbst kaufen, nur um es mal zu mulchen und aufzuräumen. Ihm gehören alle Wiesen und Felder drum herum und deshalb ist ihm daran gelegen, dass es dort ordentlich aussieht und kein allzu großer Unkrautdruck von unserem Grundstück ausgeht, somit wurden wir uns einig und er nimmt sich dem ganzen an und richtet erstmal alles her, das hilft uns natürlich ungemein und beschleunigt das Ganze extrem. Er wollte nächste Woche schon anfangen, leider müssen wir jedoch noch den Grundbucheintrag abwarten.


----------



## Arenberger (3. März 2021)

Hi, 
Super Interresant das Thema  
Ich finde die Herangehensweise super. 
Ich habe selbst 3 Teiche gepachtet und dieses Januar ein Grundstück gekauft was ich am herrichten bin. 
Gepachtet habe ich die 3 seit ca 10 Jahren. Erstbesatz waren karpfen schleien rotfedern moderlieschen. 
Naja gelernt habe ich das, da die Teiche durcj einen Bach gespeist werden es für die karpfen viel zu kalt ist sie wachsen sehr sehr langsam. 
I'm nächsten Jahr hatte ich paar Barsche und hechte eingesetzt. 
Die hechte haben sich auch vermehrt und ich habe immer mal kleine gesehen. 

I'm kleinsten werden nun Forellen großgezogen der hat ca 100m3 und sind so 40 setzlinge drin. Und es werden ohne viel zu füttern und mit etwas Zeit (2-4jahre) super leckere Fische größte hatte 64cm. 

Der andere Teich hat ca 400m3 und der große 600m3 dieser ist aber voller Schilf. Dafür perfekt für Frösche und molche... 


Zum aktuellen Stand karpfen wachsen schlecht bis gar nicht die rotfedern sind riesig 44cm letztes Jahr, und auch in schwärmen vertreten. 
Barsche keine mehr gesehen und gefangen 
Grundlinie sind wild dazu gekommen. Schleien eine gefangen dick und rund aber denke nicht das sie sich vermehren. 
Interresantes weiße kam durch den Bach wohl die ein oder andere kleine bachforelle rein die auch prächtig wachsen. 

Wie gesagt jeder Teich verhält sich anders. Ich finde naturnahe Teiche am schönsten und ausser den auffzuchtteich habe ich noch keinen gesäubert. 
Viel Spaß mit deinem Projekt. 
Gruß


----------



## Effes (13. März 2021)

So, wir dürfen mit dem Herrichten beginnen. Mal schaun wann es dann tatsächlich losgeht.
Anbei noch ein Foto vom ersten erfolglosen Ansitz ;-)


----------



## Effes (14. März 2021)

Bei leichtem Schneefall den Mönch freigelegt, es hat jetzt dann doch noch geklappt. Ich hoffe es geht noch im Frühjahr los und die Bagger rollen an.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Ihm gehören alle Wiesen und Felder drum herum und deshalb ist ihm daran gelegen, dass es dort ordentlich aussieht und kein allzu großer Unkrautdruck von unserem Grundstück ausgeht, somit wurden wir uns einig und er nimmt sich dem ganzen an und richtet erstmal alles her, das hilft uns natürlich ungemein und beschleunigt das Ganze extrem.


Was der Mann als "Sauber" bezeichnet, würde ich nicht übertreiben und mindestens einen Streifen an angeblichen Unkräutern stehen lassen, insofern dies bei den anstehenden Erdarbeiten überhaupt möglich ist.
Ansonsten spült es dir demnächst bei jedem starken Regenguss, dessen Dünger und eventuell noch Pestizide/Herbizide, von seinen Äckern und Wiesen, ins Gewässer.
Wenn ich in dem Zusammenhang den Begriff "Sauber" höre, dann stellen sich bei mir die Nackenhaare!
Damit der Kerl keine Lunte riecht, kannst du dich vielleicht verpflichten den Uferstreifen rechtzeitig zu mähen, damit kein Samenflug stattfindet.
Ich kann dich nur davor warnen, das Ufer nackig zu lassen, selbst nur eingespülte Erde, kann deinen Teich kräftig überdüngen, gibt dann schöne Algenblüten!

Jürgen


----------



## Effes (14. März 2021)

Die Gefahr mit dem Dünger besteht nicht wirklich, denn unser komplettes Grundstück ist umgeben von Gräben, also von Nachbargrundstücken kann (außer durch die Zuläufe) nichts zu uns gelangen.
Trotzdem wird er sicherlich einiges mehr machen, als es uns recht wäre. Wir müssen dann eben schaun, dass wir ein paar Vogelschutzhecken pflanzen etc.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. März 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Trotzdem wird er sicherlich einiges mehr machen, als es uns recht wäre. Wir müssen dann eben schaun, dass wir ein paar Vogelschutzhecken pflanzen etc.


So nach den Bildern zu urteilen, ist dies ja bereits vorhanden, man sollte einfach versuchen zumindest einzelne Stellen zu erhalten, also nicht alles platt machen!
Ich kenne da einen Teich bei Mühlheim Kährlich, damals gepachtet von einem Bekannten mit seinen beiden Saubermann Freunden.
Ich habe den Teich gesehen, in seinem "verwilderten" Urzustand. Im ersten Jahr hat noch der Pirol auf der Insel gebrütet, aber zum letzten mal.
Ein Paradies für alles was fleucht und kreucht.
Als  die zwei Saubermänner dort die Umgebung gereinigt hatten, so das sie auch mit dem Auto direkt am Ufer stehen konnten, war es vorbei mit dem Biotop.
Ihre erste große Tat, war es die Insel zu bereinigen, ich frag mich heute noch warum?
Wahrscheinlich hat diese zwei Gartenzwerge der Wildwuchs dort wohl von der Ansicht her gestört?
Konnten sie nicht ab, mit Ihrem Saubermann Blick.

Jürgen


----------



## Effes (15. März 2021)

Schön zu lesen dass es noch weitere gibt, die an einem möglichst naturnahen Teich und Gelände einen Reiz finden, dafür wurde man hier sonst ja auch gerne mal kritisiert 

Der Teich wurde abgelassen, wir waren überrascht, wie viele Karpfen drin waren und zwar richtig große. Graser, Marmor-, Schuppen- und Spiegelkarpfen, ein komplett verbutteter Barschbestand, Rotaugen und Rotfedern, einige Giebel und ein Waller.


----------



## Effes (20. März 2021)

Ich denke demnächst wird es losgehen. Vorerst mal das Gelände herrichten und die 3 Teiche ausbaggern und noch nicht verbinden. Ich denke wir belassen es dann vorerst auch bei den 3 Teichen und lassen diese wieder volllaufen, bevor wir das Verfahren zum verbinden einläuten. Dann haben wir auch kein Problem damit, wenn das Ganze lange dauert oder auch gar nicht klappt. Die Größen betragen somit vorerst 1500, 1800 und 2500qm.


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. März 2021)

Der Wels war ja ganz schön anständig! So einen mal an der Angel haben...

Was habt ihr mit dem und den anderen abgefischten Fischen gemacht?
Umbesetzt oder verwertet?


----------



## Effes (21. März 2021)

Bis auf 3 oder 4 die verwertet wurden haben wir alle umgesetzt.


----------



## Effes (25. März 2021)

Es geht voran und zwar so richtig! Wenn die Jungs so weiter machen kommen die bis Mitte nächster Woche mit dem Groben durch, wie es aussieht müssen wir 2 Teiche miteinander verbinden oder schauen wie wir einen neuen Damm hinbekommen, da die Teiche dort komplett unterspült sind. Wir hätten dann einen Teich mit 1800qm und einen mit knapp über 4000qm. Wir versuchen jetzt noch Schroppen zu nem vernünftigen Preis auftreiben zu können, dass wir auch die Ufer gleich befestigen. Unglaublich wie viel hunderte Tonnen man da beschaffen muss.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. März 2021)

Da war der Bagger aber fleißig am Werk, aber ihr macht das schon richtig und keine halben Sachen.
Trotzdem würde ich schauen, irgendwo zumindest eine kleine Flachwasserzone auszubilden, damit das entstehende Gewässer nicht ausschließlich diese typische Wannenstruktur bekommt.



Effes schrieb:


> wie es aussieht müssen wir 2 Teiche miteinander verbinden oder schauen wie wir einen neuen Damm hinbekommen, da die Teiche dort komplett unterspült sind. Wir hätten dann einen Teich mit 1800qm und einen mit knapp über 4000qm.



Das ist überhaupt nicht schlimm, eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall.
Denn es gilt, je größer der Wasserkörper, desto stabiler das ökologische System.
Die Wasserwerte sind in größeren Teichen immer stabiler und können so verschiedenste äußere Einflüsse besser abpuffern.


Effes schrieb:


> Wir versuchen jetzt noch Schroppen zu nem vernünftigen Preis auftreiben zu können



Da habe ich erst mal Googeln müssen, der Begriff "Schroppen" ist mir neu?
Bei mir hieß das immer Schotter.
Neben dem Preis kann es von Vorteil sein, hierfür Dolomit, oder anderes kalkhaltiges Gestein zu verwenden.
Dies hat auch einen positiven Einfluss auf die Wasserchemie.
Wenn es aber zu teuer wird, dann nehmt halt Granit oder Gneis, Urgesteine sind eher neutral in ihrer Einwirkung auf das Wasser und nichts löst sich daraus.
Gestein mit hohem Eisenanteil, sollte man aber definitiv nicht verwenden!

Jürgen


----------



## Arenberger (25. März 2021)

Hi,

das sieht gut aus.

Ja da kommen schnell paar tonnen zusammen aber dafür habt ihr dann lange spaß daran.

Danke fürs Berichten
Gruß


----------



## oberfranke (25. März 2021)

Im nächsten Steinbruch mal anfragen. 
Dann sind sie direkt vom "Hersteller"


----------



## Effes (25. März 2021)

Problem ist nur das Genehmigungsverfahren bezüglich dem Verbinden. Aber gut, da mach ich mich die Tage mal schlau was man in so nem Fall macht. 
Im nächsten Steinbruch habe ich bereits angefragt, das ist in Arbeit  Allzu kalkhaltig ist aber bzgl. potenziellen Algenblüten auch nicht gerade erstrebenswert oder? Das Gute ist, dass unser Baggerfahrer selbst seit Jahren Teiche hat und uns tatkräftig unterstützt, auch die Steinbrüche in der Gegend kennen sich damit aus 

Unsere Weiher laufen beim aktuellen Zufluss in grob 2-3 Tagen voll, auch das haben wir mal getestet - ich denke da können wir nicht klagen.

Flachwasserzone ist fest eingeplant, Schutz vor dem Kormoran und ein paar Strukturen im Teich sind ja erwünscht.


----------



## chef (28. März 2021)

Ihr könnt auch mal schauen, obs bei euch z Zt "zertifizierten Recyclingschotter" gibt. Müsst aber vorher abklären, ob der ins Gewässer eingebracht werden darf. Den gibts oft geschenkt, man muss häufig nur die Anfahrt zahlen!


----------



## Effes (5. April 2021)

Hier mal noch 2 Bilder von Anfang letzter Woche. In dem einen Teich hat es gar keine richtige Tonschicht mehr, da drückt das Grundwasser wie verrückt durch den Boden. Da müssen wir hoffen, dass im Sommer der Wasserstand nicht zu sehr sinkt.
Außerdem werden sie jetzt wohl erstmal ein bisschen warten, bis das Ganze weiter abtrocknet und dann weiter machen, aktuell versinken sie noch komplett, wenn sie in die Teiche rein fahren.


----------



## Effes (25. April 2021)

So, Schroppen kommen ab Dienstag rein, ab Freitag rum lassen wir die Teiche wieder volllaufen. Der große Teich hat dann ~4300qm mit Flachwasserzone bis 2,5m Tiefe.
Der kleine Teich hat 1,3-1,6m Tiefe bei 1800qm.
In beiden Teichen ist noch ein bisschen Schlamm/Torf- Frösche, Lurche und Insekten sind in beiden noch ausreichend vorhanden.

Die Überlegung zum Besatz:
In beiden Teichen Teichmuscheln, Schleien (10-15cm), Rotfedern (4-8cm), Karauschen (8-10cm), Laichbitterlinge (4-8cm) und Moderlieschen (4-7cm).
Räuber kommen dann in 1-2 Jahren nach, dann wissen wir auch nochmal mehr zum Wasser, Temperatur, etc.

Was haltet ihr generell von dem Besatzplan? Und welche Mengen würdet ihr bei der Größe von insgesamt 6100qm setzen? Teichmuscheln kommen 400, evtl. 600.
Sind 1000 Rotfedern, 1000 Moderlieschen, 100 Bitterlinge, 100 Karauschen und 500 Schleien zu viel, dafür dass wir nicht zufüttern möchten?


----------



## Taxidermist (26. April 2021)

Da ihr ja ohnehin schon spät im Jahr seid mit Besatz, würde ich nach Befüllung des Teichs mindestens noch drei bis vier Wochen warten, bis sich darin etwas Plankton bilden kann, bevor dann die Fische/Muscheln rein kommen.
Dies erst recht, wenn ihr nichts zufüttern wollt! 
Ansonsten finde ich den Besatzplan gut, vor allem das ihr auf die sonst unvermeidlichen Karpfen verzichtet.

Jürgen


----------



## Justsu (26. April 2021)

Hallo, das ähnelt meinem Besatz ja sehr, schön!

Mein Teich hat ja ca. 1800qm, allerdings eine Tiefe von bis zu 3m. 

Ich habe seinerzeit folgenden Erstbesatz eingebracht:

70 Rotfedern (5-10cm)
250 Moderlieschen (4-7cm)
30 Karauschen (7-10cm)
30 Schleien (12-15cm)
20 Teichmuscheln (15-20cm)
50 Bitterlinge (4-7cm)

Dazu noch
35 Edelkrebse 5-8cm
24 Karpfen (6-15cm)

Jetzt, zeimlich genau 3 Jahre später, würde ich den Besatz ziemlich genau so wieder machen. Rotfedern und Moderlieschen haben sich gut vermehrt, deswegen würde ich heute evtl. etwas weniger Moderlieschen setzen, da diese sich ohne Räuber wirklich sehr stark vermehrt haben mit mindestens 2 Eiablagen pro Jahr. Dafür bilden sie jetzt hoffentlich eine gute Nahrungsgrundlage für die im Herbst eingesetzten Zander. 

Die Vermehrung bei den Rotfeder lief auch kräftig, spätestens ab dem 2ten Jahr, so dass ich denke, dass es in eurem Teich auch ein paar weniger "tun" würden. Auch hier würde ich die (noch) nicht vorhandenen Räuber bedenken, wodurch sich die Fische ungehindert vermehren können. 

Von Bitterlingen, Karauschen und Teichmuscheln habe ich seit dem Besatz nichts mehr gesehen, so dass ich dazu nicht wirklich eine Aussage treffen kann - vll. hätte ich mehr besetzen müssen!?

Die Schleien sind ganz gut abgewachsen, ob sie sich bereits vermehrt haben, kann ich nicht sagen, ich denke es sollte eigentlich spätestens dieses Jahr soweit sein. Vielleicht gelingt mir bald der Nachweis. Anglerisch waren die Schleien wirklich eine Überraschung - allein von der Anzahl her habe ich im letzten Jahr alle 30 gleich mehrfach gefangen... ob das etwas über die (nötige) Besatzdichte aussagt!? Keine Ahnung!

Vielleicht gewinnst Du durch meine Erfahrungen noch ein paar Anhaltspunkte/Anregungen zu Eurem Besatzplan - generell, denke ich, macht ihr so nix verkehrt! 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Effes (26. April 2021)

Da hätte ich auch vorher draufkommen können, bei dir nachzuschauen ;-)

Dann werde ich vermutlich noch etwas nach unten korrigieren.

Hier noch ein Bild vom kleinen Teich von heute Mittag. Haben extra 2 Bretter im Mönch drin, dass sich schon mal Plankton bilden kann und Reptilien Ihren Lebensraum haben.


----------



## smithie (27. April 2021)

sieht toll aus - ähnlich sieht's bei mir bei einem kleineren Weiher auch gerade aus. Hoffe, er füllt sich schnell. 

Plankton: ich werde demnächst mal einen Schwung Schnittgut Gras einbringen, um das Plankton Wachstum anzuregen. 
Hat bei mir bisher immer gut geklappt.


----------



## Effes (27. April 2021)

Sodele, morgen vollns die Schroppen rein, übermorgen alles glatt ziehen und rasen säen, am Wochenende solls regnen - da freuen sich sowohl die Teiche beim volllaufen, als auch die Rasensamen und frisch geplfanzten Sträucher


----------



## smithie (28. April 2021)

Top!

Wie ist bei euch der Untergrund? Kommt da Lehm bzw. wie dichtet der? 
Meiner läuft gerade (langsam) voll, allerdings scheint noch was undicht zu sein.


----------



## Effes (28. April 2021)

Lehm und Grundwasserschicht, halb halb. Wir sind auch schon gespannt, wie das im Sommer im großen Teich dann sein wird. Im kleinen müsste es heben wenn beim Ausbaggern nichts beschädigt wurde, der war ja auch davor schon nicht über die Grundwasserschicht.


----------



## chef (29. April 2021)

Wow, schaut gut aus!


----------



## Effes (7. Mai 2021)

Es wird, langsam laufen die Teiche voll.


----------



## Skott (7. Mai 2021)

Das sieht doch schon gut aus...


----------



## Effes (16. Mai 2021)

Mittlerweile haben Teichmuscheln, Bitterlinge, Rotaugen, Rotfedern, Moderlieschen, Karauschen und Schleien ihren Weg in die Teiche gefunden. Auch drumherum wird es langsam wieder grün und die gepflanzten Weiden wachsen auch schon an


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. Mai 2021)

Sieht toll aus aber für mich als Laien auch verdammt Nährstoffarm, oder?
Fütterst du nebenbei an? Und wenn ja, was?


----------



## Effes (17. Mai 2021)

Nachdem man sich hier anfangs ausschließlich Sorgen gemacht hat, dass die Teiche zu nährstoffreich sein werden, bin ich froh, dass es nun auch gegenseitige Bedenken gibt. Gleicht das Ganze etwas aus 
Tatsächlich ist unser Zulauf recht nährstoffarm und wie sich das Ganze entwickeln wird, ist sicherlich interessant. Bisher haben wir einen ganz dünnen Besatz und es war dauerhaft Wasser in den Teichen, sprich Plankton, Insekten, etc. sind reichlich vorhanden und selbst die Frösche laichen aktuell ab. Alter Schlamm und Torf befindet sich ja auch noch drin.
Wir werden nun auch ein paar Pflanzen setzen, um einen Schub in die von uns gewünschte Richtung zu geben. Ich denke spätestens wenn mal ne Woche die Sonne runterknallt, schauts eh schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Zufüttern streben wir nicht an, wir haben aktuell auch nur einen Besatz von rund 25kg Fisch auf unsere ~10.000m³ Wasser, da sollte die Naturnahrung ausreichend sein. Wenn wir gesehen haben, wie sich die Teiche im Sommer verhalten, besetzen wir entsprechend nochmal im Herbst.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Mai 2021)

Effes schrieb:


> Wir werden nun auch ein paar Pflanzen setzen, um einen Schub in die von uns gewünschte Richtung zu geben.


Unterwasserpflanzen werden sich wohl von alleine ansiedeln, aus dem Bestand der sich im altem Teich befand.
Bei Seerosen, ganz hübsch zum anschauen und auch vor allem die Schleien lieben sie und damit man die Kontrolle behält, am besten gleich in (Draht)Pflanzkörben setzen.
Hierbei, wie auch bei anderen Wasserpflanzen aus dem Handel, genau hinschauen bzw. diese säubern, um sich keine Wasserlinse, oder auch Wasserpest einzuschleppen.

Jürgen


----------



## Effes (19. Mai 2021)

Jap, so ist auch unser Plan. Das Ganze wird eh die Natur steuern, aber mit den richtigen Pflanzen zu Beginn kann man das ja zumindest etwas lenken.


----------



## Alex1860 (20. Mai 2021)

Ist echt unfassbar schön geworden! Verfolge den Tread hier echt gerne und wünsche euch viel Spaß und den gewünschten Erholungsfaktor mit euer Anlage


----------



## Tobias85 (22. Mai 2021)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Klar, momentan noch etwas kahl, aber das wächst sich schon zu. Wirklich toll zu sehen, wie sich euer Projekt fortwährend entwickelt.


----------



## Effes (23. Mai 2021)

Ja, aktuell tatsächlich noch sehr kahl. Wir haben ca. 400 Bäumchen und Sträucher gepflanzt, aber die brauchen selbstverständlich bis sie wachsen.
Aber das ist ja auch das Schöne. Mit dem Gröbsten sind wir erstmal durch und können es jetzt genießen- trotzdem wird es von Jahr zu Jahr noch schöner werden und sich auch dauerhaft verändern


----------



## Effes (30. Mai 2021)

So langsam wird es grün und auch die ersten Schilfgürtel entstehen wieder (an anderer Stelle)


----------



## Verstrahlt (31. Mai 2021)

Echt super schöööön!
Darf man fragen was das bis jetzt gekostet hat ?


----------



## Effes (31. Mai 2021)

~ 80.000 inkl Kauf, Kaufnebenkosten, richten, Schroppen, Pflanzen, etc. für insgesamt 1,7ha, davon 0,6ha Wasserfläche


----------



## Effes (12. Juli 2021)

Sodele, es grünt und wir sind fleißig mit dem Kurzhalten des Schilfs beschäftigt. Auf Rund der Hälfte der Fläche darf es natürlich wachsen, aber man möchte das Grundstück ja überblicken, va. auch bezüglich spielender Kids.

Die besetzten Moderlieschen fühlen sich mehr als wohl und sie beweisen, dass sie sich schlimmer vermehren als Karnickel  Also man kann problemlos bereits Räuber einsetzen, an jedem Meter des Ufers tummeln sich hunderte Kleinfische! Auch an Fröschen, Lurchen, Molchen, Libellen, Kaninchen, Hasen, etc mangelt es auf dem Gelände nicht im geringsten


----------



## Tobias85 (13. Juli 2021)

Und wann werden wir zum angrillen eingeladen? 

Ne, habt ihr echt schön gemacht. Macht Spaß, das zu verfolgen.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Juli 2021)

>





> Sodele, es grünt und wir sind fleißig mit dem Kurzhalten des Schilfs beschäftigt. Auf Rund der Hälfte der Fläche darf es natürlich wachsen, aber man möchte das Grundstück ja überblicken, va. auch bezüglich spielender Kids.


Sieht gut aus, für die kurze Zeit sogar erstaunlich grün und das Schilf scheint ja richtig abzugehen.
Ein paar Seerosen in einer Ecke würden sich dennoch gut machen, vielleicht dann im nächsten Jahr?
Jedenfalls erscheint euer Projekt äußerst gelungen zu sein.

Jürgen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Juli 2021)

Effes
Sehr schön geworden das ganze. 
Was ich evtl noch gepflanzt hätte wäre richtiges Reed das schön hoch und auch am Rand reinwächst.
Die Fische könnten sich auch gut verstecken, laichen und ganz wichtig ihr hättet gutes Material zum Posenbau


----------



## Effes (13. Juli 2021)

Taxidermist  Seerosen sind gepflanzt und blühen teilweise sogar schon, an anderen Stellen müssen sie nur noch an die Oberfläche kommen, treiben aber schon.

dawurzelsepp  Was meinst mit richtigem Reed? Reed=Schilf so wie ich es kenne und das haben wir ja, wächst auch fleißig innerhalb der beiden Teiche.

Ich füge einfach immer mal wieder n Bild ein ;-)


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Juli 2021)

Ich meine damit richtig dickes Schilfrohr mit nem Durchmesser bis 15mm was weit über 2m groß wird. Im Norden nimmt man solch ein Reed zum eindecken der Häuser her. Siehe hier Schilf zum Posenbau
Das schöne an solch einen Schilf ist das sich darin Fische und Vögel gleichermaßen wohl fühlen.
Bitte das ganze nicht ernst nehmen nur meine Meinung, der See ist sehr sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Effes (13. Juli 2021)

So wird unser Schilf auch wachsen, allerdings wächst es ja erst seit 8 Wochen- es wächst zwar sehr schnell, aber bis es so dick ist, dauert es noch. Unseres ist aber auch schon bis 8mm dick und 1,70m hoch.


----------



## Effes (6. November 2021)

6 Monate sind nun her seit wir mit dem Großteil des Herrichtens fertig sind. Wir wollen das Grundstück noch mit ein paar Bäumen und Hecken besser schützen- va. vor dem Wind. Kleinfisch gibt es in Massen, weshalb wir auch schon kleine Hechte gesetzt haben. Dieses Jahr möchten wir eventuell noch Landwirtschaft eintragen, dann können wir auch ein Gebäude auf das Grundstück stellen


----------



## Astacus74 (9. November 2021)

Sehr schön geworden, ich freu mich auf weitere Fotos von der Entwicklung deines Teiches  

Gruß Frank


----------

